# Haben Sie als Half-Life 2-Spieler ein Handbuch vermisst?



## Administrator (8. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Barra-Barra (8. Januar 2005)

Also, ich habe kein handbuch vermisst. Hauptsache, das Spiel, das in der Hülle steckt ist geil. Und das war es... und welche Person weiß denn NICHT wie man eine Person im Ego-Shooter Steuert. Und falls jemand ne bestimmte Funktion ned weiß, kann man ja au in den Optionen schauen. ALso, für mich ist ein Handbuch nicht zwingend nötig. Da steht eh meistens nur schmarn drin.   
(Zumindest is es bei Ego-Shootern nicht nötig. Bei anderen Spielen is es schon ganz nett... )


----------



## JohnSinclair (8. Januar 2005)

Barra-Barra am 08.01.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe kein handbuch vermisst. Hauptsache, das Spiel, das in der Hülle steckt ist geil. Und das war es... und welche Person weiß denn NICHT wie man eine Person im Ego-Shooter Steuert. Und falls jemand ne bestimmte Funktion ned weiß, kann man ja au in den Optionen schauen. ALso, für mich ist ein Handbuch nicht zwingend nötig. Da steht eh meistens nur schmarn drin.
> (Zumindest is es bei Ego-Shootern nicht nötig. Bei anderen Spielen is es schon ganz nett... )



Wer n handbuch braucht ist Doof   

Ich will lieber n TShirt !     ist sicherlich günstiger als n handbuch ^^

oder n hl23 logo tuch  für die nase ^^

oder n poster wobei ich aus den alter raus bin,. ^^

oder n aufkläber !    aufs auto 


Aber doch kein handbuch seid ihre alle dumm oder was !   

OK bei rolenspielen mit vielen items usw bezeichnungen usw wie baldursgate ist es in ordnung aber doch net bei so nem dummen linealren
WASD shotter namens hl2


----------



## Spikeee (8. Januar 2005)

JohnSinclair am 08.01.2005 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Barra-Barra am 08.01.2005 14:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol ich brauch garantiert kein Handbuch für HL2
und warum vermisst? wenn man das spiel installiert hat kann man sich ja das handbuch über steam anglotzen... nur weils mal keins zum  anfassen ist ...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 08.01.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Natürlich vermisst man das Hanbuch, wenn keines dabei ist. Doofe Frage. 

So ein Handbuch gehört einfach zu einem Spiel dazut. Ein Handbuch ist auch nicht nur eine Gebrauchsanleitung oder eine Tastenbelegungsreferenz, sondern trägt nicht selten zum Spielspass bei, wenn man Hintergundinfos zu Personen, Geschichte des Spiel-Universums und andere "Background-Infos" VOR dem Spielen erfahren kann.


----------



## Schisshase (8. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich so an Wing Commander oder Strike Commander denke wirds mir ganz Blumig in der Magengegend. Allein das "Sudden Death" Buch zu SC ist schon gut gemacht. Bei Crusader lag auch ne Menge wissenswertes in der Packung.
Eine gute Anleitung/einführung kann den Spielspaß erheblich steigern.


----------



## maxx2003 (9. Januar 2005)

Wozu ein Handbuch?
Sobald ich das Spiel aus der Packung krame und anschließend installiere, dann fang ich an zu spielen. Zum Spielen brauche ich das Handbuch nicht.
Vorallem müssen viele Bäume drann glauben. Nicht gut für die immer mehr zerstörende Welt auf der wir *noch* leben können.
Um die Bäume zu schonen sollte man das Handbuch in Form einer *PDF* Datei auf die Spiele CD/DVD einbinden.
Bin zwar nicht von Greenpeace  , aber ein Handbuch kann man auch   mit anderen Mitteln dem Spiel beilegen.
Soviel zum Thema Umweltschutz.


----------



## AK-47 (9. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 08.01.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Das Spiel ist so langweilig geradlienig aufgebaut das man nichts falsch machen kann. Die größte Enttäuschung der letzten sechs Jahre .


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 08.01.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich vermisst man das Hanbuch, wenn keines dabei ist. Doofe Frage.
> 
> So ein Handbuch gehört einfach zu einem Spiel dazut. Ein Handbuch ist auch nicht nur eine Gebrauchsanleitung oder eine Tastenbelegungsreferenz, sondern trägt nicht selten zum Spielspass bei, wenn man Hintergundinfos zu Personen, Geschichte des Spiel-Universums und andere "Background-Infos" VOR dem Spielen erfahren kann.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben - Eine gute Verpackung und ein "richtiges" Handbuch sind für mich genauso wichtig, wie das Spiel selbst. 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2005)

maxx2003 am 09.01.2005 02:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu ein Handbuch?
> Sobald ich das Spiel aus der Packung krame und anschließend installiere, dann fang ich an zu spielen. Zum Spielen brauche ich das Handbuch nicht.
> Vorallem müssen viele Bäume drann glauben. Nicht gut für die immer mehr zerstörende Welt auf der wir *noch* leben können.
> Um die Bäume zu schonen sollte man das Handbuch in Form einer *PDF* Datei auf die Spiele CD/DVD einbinden.
> ...



Wenn ich an die Installationszeit von HL2 denke wäre ein Handbuch genau richtig gewesen um was in der Zeit (außer dem Installbalken anzuglotzen) zu tun.


----------



## Totmacher1 (10. Januar 2005)

Ich habe zwar schonmal in ein Handbuch geklotzt, aber noch nie wirklich gebraucht. Also ich kann drauf verzichten bzw. ne PDF-Datei reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Takeshii (10. Januar 2005)

Natürlich _braucht_ niemand ein Handbuch für einen Shooter. 
Wenn hier nicht etliche Threads und Newsmeldungen zu diesem Thema gewesen wären, dann hätte ich vielleicht nicht einmal bemerkt, dass kein Handbuch in der Packung war...
Schade ist es trotzdem, dass an den Spielen mit der Zeit immer weniger dran ist. Nicht nur die Spielzeit und der Schwierigkeitsgrad nehmen im allgemeinen ab, auch der Packungsinhalt. Früher gab es sogar teilweise noch extra-Beilagen wie Mousepads, mittlerweile sind die Packungen geschrumpft und die Handbücher werden immer dünner (und schlechter) oder fehlen ganz. Wer HL2 über Steam gekauft hat, bekam gar nichts "materielles" mehr...

Da sieht man sich glatt gezwungen, zuzuschlagen, wenn es mal eine extra-dicke Collectors-Edition von einem Spiel gibt.


----------



## maxx2003 (10. Januar 2005)

Vordack am 10.01.2005 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 09.01.2005 02:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och, da gibts viele Möglichkeiten mit der man die Zeit überbrücken kann.
Tee trinken, Musik hören, Einkaufen gehen...
Ist ja kein Wunder warum die Welt langsam kaputt geht. Um diese Jahreszeit müsste Schnee liegen und saukalt sein, aber haute war dagegen ein Tag wie im Frühling mit knapp 14°C in der strahlenden Sonne.  
*Lieber würde ich einen Baum pflanzen, anstatt das Papier für ein Handbuch zu verschwenden.*


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Januar 2005)

Für mich gehört ein Handbuch und eine ordentliche Verpackung einfach zum Service, schließlich zahle ich bei den meisten Spielen so 45€ und das ist eine menge Geld! Dafür möchte ich auch einen entsprechenden Sachwert haben und nicht nur ein paar Dateien auf der Platte! Und es ist ja auch nicht nur ein Service, sondern zeigt auch irgendwie die Wertschätzung der Kunden/Käufer! Wenn ein Spiel in schöner Verpackung mit tollem Handbuch und Goodies ausgeliefert wird, zeigt das für mich, dass der Hersteller/Publisher nicht nur mein Geld, sondern mir auch etwas dafür bieten will, mich als Käufer schätzt.  Wenn man dagegen wie bei HL2 nur eine billige Verpackung ohne Handbuch bekommt, dann wirkt das einfach nur lieblos und zeigt mir indirekt, dass der Entwickler/Publisher nur an meiner Kohle interessiert ist, aber dafür keinen entsprechenden Gegenwert liefern will. So nach dem Motto"Wir wollen Eure Kohle, aber Service bieten wir Euch nicht." Das zeigt für mich, dass dieser Entwickler null Wertschätzung für seine Kunden hat! 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## o00o (11. Januar 2005)

tolle fragestellung
wie wäre es gewesen mit:
hätten sie sich über ein handbuch gefreut?

glaub da wäre der poll eindeutiger gewesen, aber das sollte ja nicht erreicht werden oder?


----------



## o00o (11. Januar 2005)

Totmacher1 am 10.01.2005 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zwar schonmal in ein Handbuch geklotzt, aber noch nie wirklich gebraucht. Also ich kann drauf verzichten bzw. ne PDF-Datei reicht vollkommen.



aber du mußt schon zugeben, das die austattung bei spielen wie hl2 extrem düftig war oder?


----------



## dab2212 (11. Januar 2005)

Schisshase am 08.01.2005 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich so an Wing Commander oder Strike Commander denke wirds mir ganz Blumig in der Magengegend. Allein das "Sudden Death" Buch zu SC ist schon gut gemacht. Bei Crusader lag auch ne Menge wissenswertes in der Packung.
> Eine gute Anleitung/einführung kann den Spielspaß erheblich steigern.




Das ist jetzt ein bißchen wie mit den Äpfeln und Birnen. Du vergleichst "Flugsimulationen" mit einem Ego-Shooter. 

Und zum Thema Hintergrund-Infos des Spieluniversums: spielt einfach vorher HL1.


----------



## o00o (11. Januar 2005)

maxx2003 am 10.01.2005 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 10.01.2005 08:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sind es nicht gerade bei hl2 ein paar handgriffe mehr die dich an den pc "fesseln" bei der installation?
da wäre ein handbuch zum schmöckern schon schön
auch bei den ladezeite im spiel kommt ab und zu lange weile auf


----------



## Schisshase (11. Januar 2005)

dab2212 am 11.01.2005 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Schisshase am 08.01.2005 21:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crusader ist *kein* Ego-Shooter. Genauso sind WC und SC *keine Flugsimulationen*. Und HL1 hab ich auch gespielt.
Davon abgesehen gehts hier um die Frage ob generell eine Anleitung beiliegen sollte, nicht für welches Genre.


----------



## locutusvonborg (13. Januar 2005)

im ersten moment hab ich das handbuch wirklich vermisst.
aber dieser moment dauerte nur sehr kurz...
bei einem solchen spiel braucht man auch nicht unbedingt ein gedrucktes handbuch...


----------



## maxx2003 (15. Januar 2005)

o00o am 11.01.2005 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 10.01.2005 21:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEIN!
Ich weiß meine Zeit bei solchen Sachen gut zuverteilen.
Wenn es keine Bäume gäbe, dann wäre dieser Poll nicht entstanden.  
Übrings, ich lese keine Handbücher wenn es nicht erforderlich ist.


----------



## Butterbemme (15. Januar 2005)

Bloß gut daß hier so viele kluge Leute meinen, sie brauchen kein Handbuch. Denkt doch mal nach.... von miraus ist es für HL2 nicht sehr nötig, aber es wäre vielleicht angebracht ein wenig weiter zu blicken. Solche Umfragen haben doch nur den Effekt daß wir irgendwann GARKEINE Handbücher mehr zu Gesicht bekommen, mit viel Glück vielleicht als pdf auf DVD.
Und warum? Weil wir (und vor allem die Publisher)  hier ja deutlich sehen daß die Hälfte der Käufer garkein Handbuch will.

.. na Danke.


----------



## tburkhard (24. Januar 2005)

Für  HL2 braucht man wirklich kein Handbuch. Die Steuerung für solche Shooter hat sich seit Wolf...........3D nicht nennenswert geändert. Allenfalls eine kleine Storyeinführung wäre für Stunde der Aktivierung bei Steam ganz unterhaltsam gewesen, wobei die Story nicht so ausgefeilt war wie im ersten Teil oder bei Spielen wie System Shock oder DeusEx(1!)


----------



## maxx2003 (24. Januar 2005)

Butterbemme am 15.01.2005 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bloß gut daß hier so viele kluge Leute meinen, sie brauchen kein Handbuch. Denkt doch mal nach.... von miraus ist es für HL2 nicht sehr nötig, aber es wäre vielleicht angebracht ein wenig weiter zu blicken. Solche Umfragen haben doch nur den Effekt daß wir irgendwann GARKEINE Handbücher mehr zu Gesicht bekommen, mit viel Glück vielleicht als pdf auf DVD.
> Und warum? Weil wir (und vor allem die Publisher)  hier ja deutlich sehen daß die Hälfte der Käufer garkein Handbuch will.
> 
> .. na Danke.


Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn man "Handbücher" in Zukunft als digitale Informationsquelle, kurz CD/DVD etc., mit auf die CD/DVD etc. packt.   

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

allgemein gesagt:
_Leider denkt der Großteil auf dieser Welt immer nur ans Vergnügen, aber eins müssten doch alle wissen._
*Erst stirbt die Flora und dann die Fauna!*
Gehören wir nicht dazu?  
Ist ja kein Wunder, wenn die Welt irgendwann mal unter geht und wir können dann *NUR* noch zusehen.   

Meine persönliche Meinung stüzt sich auf das wesentliche Bestandteil des Nutzen und den Sinn eines solchen Nutzen.  
Ein Handbuch zu einem 0815 Spiel hat für mich keine Bedeutung...


----------

